
Amazon's Alexa is triggered by the word “Elections” - tomerv
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/11/dont-murder-anyone-around-an-echo-during-election-season.html
======
politician
Does anyone know if mint-condition Alexa devices that have never been
connected to the Internet are triggered? That'd give us some idea of the
remote update capabilities of the device.

------
WheelsAtLarge
Just tried it. Yup, it does get triggered.

